# Fixed gear pedal poll...What do you run?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just converted to SPD/ Mountain from SPD SL/Road.. 

I like mtn shoes better for urban riding


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> I just converted to SPD/ Mountain from SPD SL/Road..
> 
> I like mtn shoes better for urban riding


Crank Brothers MTB pedals or MKS with cages.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I normally use the same road pedals as my roadie, Campy clipless. 

However, this winter I've been using flats, no straps, for cold commutes so I can wear my boots.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm actually using the Shimano pedals that has SPD on one side and a standard platform on the other... It's a good compromise


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Eggbeaters. They can go under either road or mountain clipless.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Eggbeaters on the MTB and the fixed. I like to be able to walk into stores etc. 

I was already used to them so it seemed natural to stick with the eggs....

Flyn G


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Eggbeaters on all but one bike.


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

Clipless Shimano ultegra pedals or 105.


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

Clipless/flat combo pedals

For short rides I use regular shoes/flats
For longer rides I use the clipless


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Speedplay. Cornering clearance is much more important with fixed than something I can coast on. 

Plus, on my commute home, I'm generally carrying a lot of weight up a 12% grade, so I need some kind of cleat to get enough oomph up the hill, so it's gotta be clipless or platforms with clips & straps and track shoes with cleats. Between the two, I like to be able to put a foot down easily at lights when I don't feel like track-standing, so platforms + straps aren't right for me. That leaves clipless.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

look (old style) & time atac


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm actually using the Shimano pedals that has SPD on one side and a standard platform on the other... It's a good compromise


I'm using the similar Performance Campus (actually a Wellgo PD95) on the commuter. Works really well for me with a MTB type walkable shoe. And it gives me the option of the street shoe for the lunch run to the local burger joint.

On the fixie I use a Wellgo single-sided road pedal, SPD compatible, with the "pontoon" version of an SPD cleat. Great ground clearance but possibly the worst design to clip into. I also use a similar pedal on both road bikes.

The plus is I can use any of my shoes with any bike. If I need to work on a given bike, I can commute to the shop on any of them.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

I use the LOOK compatible pedals from Performance so I can use my road bike shoes with them. I use my fixed gear like a road bike, so it works out good and the pedals aren't too bad.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Oops. I poaled completely wrong. I clicked road clipless, but actually run mtn clipless on my distance fixie (Speedplay Frogs) and platform/clips/straps on my in-town fixie. The platform/clips/straps are actually an imperfect solution. They work OK so long as I don't have to climb steep hills, like the one on the way to my house... But I do get to wear normal shoes, so that's the trade-off I've settled on.


----------



## solorider (Aug 16, 2004)

*Shimano's 959*

These work so that I can ride to the gym to take spin class. I really do this. I could easily switch to my Look Keo's but I don't seem to feel the need.


----------



## 24601 (Jul 4, 2005)

Crank Bros Quattro, same shoes and cleats I use for the Candy pedals.


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

All of the above, except for just platforms. SPD-SLs on the track bike, MKS clips+strapes on the vintage track bike, SPDs on the cross commuter.


----------



## RandB (Mar 12, 2007)

Powergrips. (i.e. none of the above choices, hence did not vote). I enjoy being able to walk in comfort when I get where I am going in the summer, and in winter wear warm boots when its is cold.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

another Crank Bros fan for mtb & fixed. Walkable commuter shoes for fixed. Keen spd sandals for summer.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I have beaters and Crank Bros stuff on all my bikes. One cleat fits all. I can wear whatever shoes with whatever bike I want.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm actually using the Shimano pedals that has SPD on one side and a standard platform on the other... It's a good compromise


Me too. Makes the most sense to me, flipping it over takes a couple pedal strokes..


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

Just platforms. I use my fixed gear primarily as a commuter and it's just easier without the straps. I'll put on some Look Keos if I go for a training ride.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the old clip and straps look. I'm used to them, and wearing cleats, etc is too much a hassle. I like wearing running shoes or regular shoes when I commute or ride to the gym.


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

Depends. When riding around with the kids, platforms - no straps. More serious riding, Speedplays (best pedal for my knees and I've tried lots).


----------



## marc180 (Feb 2, 2006)

eggbeaters for riding fixed on the road and commuting. nice to be able to walk w/ MTB shoes.

speedplays on the track


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

clipless, mountain spd on both....cause that's what I had


----------



## Cygnus (Nov 26, 2004)

i voted illegally. i ride SS rather than fixed the last few years due to a lower back issue.

clipless with eggbeaters or shimano mtb spd depending on the bike. i can't think of any reason to chose anything but a recessed mtb shoe.


----------



## zouch (Dec 3, 2008)

Phil Wood platforms or Campy Pistas; what else could i use on a Scorcher?


----------



## skwerl (Oct 6, 2008)

I am really really surprised with the poll results. I was sure the flats w toeclips crowd would have the most votes by far - although this has always seemed to me to be the most dangerous of the pedal options. I ran toe clips for a while on my old Bianchi fixer. I absolutely hated it. Probably one of the (subconscious) reasons that I sold the bike!

Anyway I'm a two-sided Shimano SPD guy all the way. Easy in and out and super-secure. I'm certainly not a fan of the pedal-flip. I like the SPD's because you can crank the pedal tension way up - no surprises.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It surprised me too... I thought the toe clip would win....... We're a more practical goup I guess


----------



## skwerl (Oct 6, 2008)

Hahaha it makes me wonder if the fixedgeargallery crowd is using one set of pedals for their photos and switching to clipless when it's time to ride! Indeed toe clips LOOK cool, but yikes...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

A big majority of the toe-clip crowd can be found over at the other forum.


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Mountain SPuDs FTW.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

roadfix said:


> A big majority of the toe-clip crowd can be found over at the other forum.


yes and as the "who are you thread" revealed, our average age is about double of the other guys


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey! I'm a toe-clip guy, but I'm just turned 65 so I got an excuse. Campagnolo won't make cleats I can walk in at work. Maybe it's not too late to switch. I just wrapped some bars with the old cloth tape, too. Now if I can just find my old wool shorts...


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Late to add my vote but road clipless. Time RXS and stiff road shoes. I like the stiff shoes for stomping up a long hill and when spinning like a madman down the other side I like the excellent retention of the road pedals. Anyone wanting a walkable road cleat should try these, they are clunky and put you on your toes like look cleats but have good enough traction and are impervious to road wear (relative to other road cleats)


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

I run the cheap platforms specced on my BD bike. No even sure what. Took off the straps, though. Now the platforms work great with any shoe... On my other bikes I run both eggbeaters and speedplays.


----------

